# Bolt OTA Upgrade



## DBV1 (Jul 13, 2018)

Hello - searched the forum, but did not see to much info. Curious if anyone has updated from a Roamio OTA VOX 1TB DVR with no monthly service fee and if so if you though the upgrade was worth it? I purchased this from Amazon back at in May, but the freinds and family discount on the Bolt OTA 1TB seems like a good deal and figure I can sell my current Tivo on ebay. Thanks!


----------



## Anotherpyr (May 6, 2015)

You can sell either on eBay actually so if you got the bolt and didn’t like it you could keep the roamio and sell the bolt.

The bolt has pros and cons so it’s not a hands down slam dunk decision. The bolt uses 2.5” hard drives so upgrade choices are limited compared to the roamio.


----------



## DBV1 (Jul 13, 2018)

Thanks - I doubt I would upgrade the hard drive, as I don't use a ton of space on my current Roamio. One advantage to my Roamio would be that if I ever decide to go back to cable I could potentially use that, as I have the cable adapter for the Roamio. Too bad not a an easy, slam dunk decision. I don't use apps on the current Roamio, as have an Apple TV.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

A bunch of recent Qs and As on this, this week.

E.g.: Is Tivo sitting this Holiday out?

If you won't be doing apps, and if you want the possible cable flexibility, I would be leaning against it. I'm not sure what great advantage you'd be getting from the Bolt, and you lose the latter option.

edit: But of course, the 4K difference--for the future?


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

DBV1 said:


> Thanks - I doubt I would upgrade the hard drive, as I don't use a ton of space on my current Roamio. One advantage to my Roamio would be that if I ever decide to go back to cable I could potentially use that, as I have the cable adapter for the Roamio. Too bad not a an easy, slam dunk decision. I don't use apps on the current Roamio, as have an Apple TV.


Well, it is an easy answer. Stay with the Roamio. Why spend money on something that has no advantage for you the way you use it. And, the Bolts seem to have hard drive issues.


----------



## DBV1 (Jul 13, 2018)

Thanks everyone. I guess I will stay with what I have. If there was actually 4k Network TV then it would be a must upgrade.


----------

